# Publisher Prizes for EN World Donors



## EricNoah

If you are a publisher who has offered, or wants to offer, a prize to a randomly selected donor, please reply to this thread with:


the nature/type of prize and number of donors I need to randomly generate
your contact information so I can e-mail you with a winner or list of winners

Thank you!


----------



## EricNoah

On behalf of Bob Fitch of Blizzard Entertainment:

"I will donate a signed copy of a Blizzard game to be given to a randomly chosen contributor."

(and I have his contact info)


----------



## Flyspeck23

The Other Game Company (TOGC) would like to offer the following prizes:

5x Complete Spell Cards PDF (sale price $5.95 at RPG Now).



(Eric, send your eMails to stefan@theothergamecompany.com)


----------



## alsih2o

can we non-publishers play?   

 i am in for a die-roller or giant d20. i am at the email in my contact info below 

 thanks for your efforts on this.


----------



## MEG Hal

EricNoah said:
			
		

> If you are a publisher who has offered, or wants to offer, a prize to a randomly selected donor, please reply to this thread with:
> 
> 
> the nature/type of prize and number of donors I need to randomly generate
> your contact information so I can e-mail you with a winner or list of winners
> 
> Thank you!




Ronin Arts/Mystic Eye Games is giving 2 complete pdf collections to contributors, Phil Reed is the contact phil(at symbol)philipjreed.com.


----------



## Scott Lynch

Cryptosnark Games would like to offer its entire current PDF catalog (_Deeds Not Words, Laying the Smack Down!, The Book of Distinctions & Drawbacks, The Book of Distinctions & Drawbacks Modern, Killers, Volume I_ and _Thaumatech_) to five random donors.

Cryptosnark's solitary human (who wonders if referring to himself as "the company" is a bit like using the "royal we") can be reached at: cryptosnark@yahoo.com

Cheers!

SL


----------



## Ed Cha

I've offered to give away five copies of "World of Whitethorn 1A: The Hamlet of Thumble" to five randomly selected people who donated after 9pm EST, Tuesday, October 28, 2003 and posted a message on this thread: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67652

If you would kindly choose five people at random among the folks there who qualify and send their names and mailing addresses to generalatopenworldpressdotcom, I'll have those out as soon as possible. 

Congratulations on the successful fundraiser!


----------



## EricNoah

Awesome, keep 'em coming.  

BTW, when I send you your list of winners I will leave it to each publisher to announce the winner at the time and manner of their choosing.  If you want to submit it as a scoop on the news page, feel free, if you want to just post a quick note in General, that's fine.  And I'm assuming you'll be contacting the winners yourselves.  Thanks again!


----------



## Ed Cha

Oops, I guess that would be easier! Thanks.


----------



## pogre

*Paint job*

I offered:

I would like to offer to paint a character figure for a random donator. It must qualify as medium size or smaller race (D&D rules) and you must send it to me. I will paint it to the *best * of my ability and send it back on my dime.

pogre
Keith Pogue
pogueclan(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## Scorpio

*Map Donation*

Hey Eric,
Clayton here from Morningstar Maps...A nice, full size, full colour map of the drawees choosing, whether it be thier campaign world, a city, whatever, for publishing or not, it's wide open.
I'm at Scorpio@morningstarmaps.com .
Thanks!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I've offered to give away five copies of "World of Whitethorn 1A: The Hamlet of Thumble" to five randomly selected people who donated after 9pm EST, Tuesday, October 28, 2003 and posted a message on this thread:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67652
> 
> If you would kindly choose five people at random among the folks there who qualify and send their names and mailing addresses to generalatopenworldpressdotcom, I'll have those out as soon as possible.
> 
> Congratulations on the successful fundraiser!





one wonders if these 5 people can summon captain planet!


----------



## Mark

EricNoah said:
			
		

> ...when I send you your list of winners I will leave it to each publisher to announce the winner at the time and manner of their choosing.




Consider this my announcement but I'll need a list so I can check folks off and make sure I am only sending out prizes to donators.  Creative Mountain Games will give as a token of our apprciation to *each and every person who made a donation* a PDF spellbook of their choosing from the _Plexus - SRD Revised Spellbooks_.

Contact me with the subject line of the spellbook you desire (to whit)

Prize - Bard Spellbook
Prize - Cleric Spellbook
Prize - Druid Spellbook
Prize - Paladin Spellbook
Prize - Ranger Spellbook
Prize - Sorcerer and Wizard Spellbook
*OR*
Prize - Spells by Domain Spellbook

Be sure to include your name and EN World screenname in the body of the Email.  I will check it against the list and send you a complimentary PDF spellbook.

Thank you for helping keep our favorite RPG website afloat!


----------



## Flyspeck23

Here are the winners of the Complete Spell Cards:

Aeolius, GreyShadow, JeffB, talinthas and Umbran. Congratulations!


----------



## talinthas

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Here are the winners of the Complete Spell Cards:
> 
> Aeolius, GreyShadow, JeffB, talinthas and Umbran. Congratulations!



wow, thanks alot!  I wanted to help the site.  To be rewarded is beyond my thought process =)


----------



## Scorpio

*Map Winner*

Hello all,
I'm pleased to announce the winner of a Campaign Map from Morningstar Maps-
it is humble minion, AKA Greg Rogers from waaaaay down under!
Congrats, Greg, and I hope to post the map when it's ready.
Cheers,
and Thank You!


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Mark said:
			
		

> Consider this my announcement but I'll need a list so I can check folks off and make sure I am only sending out prizes to donators.  Creative Mountain Games will give as a token of our apprciation to *each and every person who made a donation* a PDF spellbook of their choosing from the _Plexus - SRD Revised Spellbooks_.
> 
> Contact me with the subject line of the spellbook you desire (to whit)
> 
> Prize - Bard Spellbook
> Prize - Cleric Spellbook
> Prize - Druid Spellbook
> Prize - Paladin Spellbook
> Prize - Ranger Spellbook
> Prize - Sorcerer and Wizard Spellbook
> *OR*
> Prize - Spells by Domain Spellbook
> 
> Be sure to include your name and EN World screenname in the body of the Email.  I will check it against the list and send you a complimentary PDF spellbook.
> 
> Thank you for helping keep our favorite RPG website afloat!





Your the best Mark!


----------



## GreyShadow

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Here are the winners of the Complete Spell Cards:
> 
> Aeolius, GreyShadow, JeffB, talinthas and Umbran. Congratulations!




Thanks heaps!  I just wanted to help the community out.  Getting rewards beyond having the site stay up is a bonus.

Thanks Flyspeck23.   I'll attempt to use them well.


----------



## Master01

EricNoah said:
			
		

> If you are a publisher who has offered, or wants to offer, a prize to a randomly selected donor, please reply to this thread with:
> 
> 
> the nature/type of prize and number of donors I need to randomly generate
> your contact information so I can e-mail you with a winner or list of winners
> 
> Thank you!




0one Games has offered his entire product line as a prize for those want to donate to EN World, it is a retail value of 81,44$ for 13 different PDFs.

Feel free to assign prizes as you want, you may select 13 winners or a single one.


----------



## EricNoah

On behalf of Bob Fitch:

"Congratulation to Gnarlo, winner of a signed copy of Warcraft III on behalf of Bob Fitch, Blizzard Entertainment, and the Warcraft RPG!"


----------



## Krug

EricNoah said:
			
		

> On behalf of Bob Fitch of Blizzard Entertainment:
> 
> "I will donate a signed copy of a Blizzard game to be given to a randomly chosen contributor."
> 
> (and I have his contact info)




Class act. He knows his roots. 

Thanks to all the publishers for pitching in to save ENWorld!


----------



## Mark

Can we please make this thread appear in all forums for a few days?  I think some EN Worlders that don't frequent META are missing out on their rewards.


----------



## EricNoah

Publishers are given e-mail contact info so they can directly contact the winners.


----------



## Mark

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Publishers are given e-mail contact info so they can directly contact the winners.






*Everyone* has won something from CMG and not everyone on the list I received has an Email address included.

I made the request to make sure everyone knows they won without having to dig up several hundred email addresses and further to contact everyone directly by email (a huge task that might still not get to everyone if the email addresses I get aren't current).

I also added a news item to appear on the EN World News page today but sadly, as of this posting, the News page hasn't been updated.  I have a feeling that even if the item makes the news page later today it might still go unnoticed by many folks who check for new news in the morning and don't get to check later in the day.

I'm in kind of a bind here, in that the two best ways to inform everyone of their reward for donating are not proving to be viable despite the seemingly simple logistics they should entail.

Under the circumstances, can you please reconsider?


----------



## dpdx

Mark, I just found this (from the ENWorld front page) and sent you an email. You rock.


----------



## EricNoah

Mark, make a post about your prize in General and then if/when I see it I'll try to remember to sticky it for a few days.


----------



## Mark

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Mark, make a post about your prize in General and then if/when I see it I'll try to remember to sticky it for a few days.




Thanks.  Good idea.  Perhaps if I could put in another front page news item tomorrow (I put that last one in on Friday to try and catch the folks who only check in from work), then maybe wait a day or two before doing what you have suggested.  I don't want to overwhelm myself with Emails to answer (and risk missing some) or over-tax the RPGNow servers with the free downloads.


----------

